# Wago 750-650 mit Delphi und MBT.dll



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Empfangen der Zeichen der RS232 Klemme von Wago.
Mit hilfe des Wago MBT.dll und Delphi programmiere ich die Schnittstelle welche am  Feldbuskoppler 750-842 hängt (Modbus/TCP).

Zuerst möchte ich fragen ob hier einer schon eine RS232 Klemme mit Delphi / C / usw. benutzt hat und mir vielleicht weiter helfen könnte.

Ich wäre sehr froh, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte, da ich von Wago selbst nicht den nötigern Input bekommen habe um das Problem zu lösen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss

Lanthan


----------



## Kurt (22 Oktober 2004)

Also, damit ich das auch kapiere:

Vermutlich WinPC als ModbusTCP Master geht auf
Wago - Feldbuskoppler 750-842
Feldbuskoppler 750-842 hat ein SPS Programm
Feldbuskoppler 750-842 hat als I/O Klemme eine RS232 Klemme.
WinPC hat ein 'EigenProgramm' und nutzt die MBT.dll von Wago.

Signallauf?
Eigenprogramm an Feldbuskoppler 750-842 -> SPS Prog -> Klemme232.... und

was geht hier wo wann verloren, wie merkt man das?

kurt


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2004)

Der Signallauf ist fast richtig...
Eigenprogramm -> Feldbuskoppler 750-842 -> Klemme RS232

Ich verwende kein SPS Programm auf dem Programmierbaren Koppler!

Ich verstehe nicht wie ich das ganz Empfangen soll und wie ich den 120 Byte Buffer nutzen kann.

So wie ich es im Moment empfage, werden mir die Zeichen überschrieben. Deshalb die Frage ob einer schon damit Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Kurt (22 Oktober 2004)

Die Hardware ist ja 'wie' Beckhoff, Wago hat aber eine andere (eigene) Firmware.
So weit ich mich mal dafür bei Beckhoff interessiert habe (selber nie eingesetzt), so kommuniziert der RJ Anschluss ausschließlich mit dem SPS Prog und die RS232 Klemme ausschließlich mit dem SPS Prog. Ein direkter Durchgriff vom RJ (Feldbus-Modbus) zur Klemme (ohne SPS Prog dazwischen) ist nicht möglich.
Das SPS Prog nimmt die Daten vom Modbus und managt die serielle Kommunikation.

Möglicherweise bei Wago anders.

kurt


----------

